
Video lectures & presentations about Clojure - falava
http://alexott.net/en/clojure/video.html
======
simonw
We have a searchable collection of 28 videos and 16 slide decks about Clojure
gathered from various conferences here:
<http://lanyrd.com/topics/clojure/coverage/>

------
dustingetz
what i really want is some sort of wiki to crowd-source video summaries -
there is a ton of overlap here and with little enough time in the day, its
painful to invest in watching a video and not get a lot out of it.

~~~
jwr
At the very least, watch the videos with Rich Hickey. Trust me, it is well
worth your time.

~~~
dustingetz
i've seen a few. many of them overlap with eachother, let alone the things i
already have experience with.

